# Need a viz report.....please :-)



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

Debating on rigs south of DI or wrecks south/southeast of Orange Beach tomorrow. Anybody who has been out the past few days I would much appriciate a viz report to help with the decision making. Thanks!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I dont know if its the same over there but the water off of pensacola was as clear as I've ever seen it today


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Josh, you mind me asking what wreck or vivinity you where in? If it is a private or guarded spot I understand completely if you want to keep it a secret. If I hit those waters I am going to be close xto the Avocet and O.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Good vis on "O" and Avocette Saturday....Really green and soupy down to about 35 feet, and then nice clear (cold) water.
Mild current on top and at depth at all spots I dove on.

LARGE manta rays on the Oriskany, and about a 6 ft shark.


Big Jacks everywhere else.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I went out at night last Friday, Made 5 dives some in Fla waters some in federal waters vis was at least 30 feet everywhere I went to all public spots. It was really good vis and guess what? I haven't seen the FIRST sign of ANY oil anywhere I have dove. All the surface snot is from the rain we have had it's there every year.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

16 miles out the surface vis was 5ft. yuk. at about 60ft the vis opened up to 100+ with a nice blue color. best vis i've seen all year. saturday

Lane


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. We hit the Avocet Sunday with the same results listed above. A bunch of muck on the surface then the water cooled and this visibility opened up at depth. Great weekend of diving!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Howed you do on the Avocet? We (Firefish and my woman and Lil Paul) were on it saturday.

Bout 5 lil friendly blacktip sharks, but even though 6 spearfisher had just come up off it over the last half hour on 2 different boats, I was still able to take to AJ's, 28 and 37 pounds.

Firefish said when we were goin up a huge bull came in. Rather glad he waited till I was gone with the fish


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

We took 3 AJ and a scamp. We could have taken more AJ on the lst dive, but decided to hunt up some grouper (with no luck). I had one shark circle through one time, but never saw him again. He did not get close enough for a a good look, but had a school of what looked like AJs following him.


----------

